# Unknown language: inscription on a Caucasian pistol barrel



## q123q

Help to translate an inscription on a barel of the Caucasian pistol.
Thank you very much.


----------



## momai

I'd say it is Georgian( or maybe Armenian) because of all these round shapes. It's definitely not Arabic.


----------



## bearded

The second word (from right to left) looks similar to Arabic ''amiir'' (prince). Is this possible?


----------



## AndrasBP

It is definitely not Georgian.


----------



## q123q

It is handicraft very cheap pistol. Possibly it is a part of a name of the producer. He could call himself somehow.
Photo


----------



## clamor

It could resemble an early form of Arabic writing if you put it upside down. Maybe ع / غ, م, ا, ن, ت? (', gh - m - alif - n - t?) In old ages the dot system was different. Maybe the last one is an f.
It's not Armenian.


----------



## Ruzanna

It's neither Georgian, nor Armenian.


----------

